# Plan C for Omar



## Zippy2014 (May 4, 2015)

Well...first I tired a medication called Metroplex which was suggested by a staff member at Big Al's. I'm afraid to say it did nothing. I didn't even bother finishing the 3 weeks of treatment because during that time, Omar went from having 2 bumps/lumps to having 3 ! So enough said on that medication for whatever Omar is struggling with.

Then, I made a decision to try a General Cure medication by API. It had on the pack that it was good for bloating. The good news is that it worked after only two treatments which is what it recommends but....only 2 of the 3 lumps are gone.

Omar now only has the 3rd lump which was the last to appear. It is more like a blister, I can see the lump/blister shape change when he swims and I believe I observed fluid from it one day coming out.

So today I decided to try an epsom salt bath. I kept it very short ( about 10 min) and diluted. About half teaspoon for 2 liters. Good news so far...he's acting normal so it wasn't too stressful on him. He's back in his tank and looking well aside from this lump that remains. After reading a lot of these baths and listening to different theories and advice it was the best I could come up with that made me comfortable. Is it going to work ? I have no idea. 

My plan C is to give him a diluted EP salt bath every few days to see if I can get that blister to disappear. He's done so well. He's a real trooper. He's active and is eating just fine so I'm no where near ready to give up on him.


----------

